
Cass Sunstein on Star Wars vs. Star Trek - mathattack
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/commentary/ct-star-wars-vs-star-trek-better-perspec-0617-md-20160616-story.html
======
labrador
Star Wars appeals to kids and the kid within us, while Star Trek tends to
explore adult themes and mature ideas, so the two can't really be compared.
For example, there is no sex in Star Wars, while Star Trek depicted the first
interracial kiss on Television.

~~~
mathattack
It would seem that the most recent reboots of both are bringing them closer
together, no?

